# Differences between MALE & FEMALE Vizslas



## suzannethemom

We have an amazing 2 year old female. We are getting a puppy in July (litter just born). We can't decide between a male or female puppy. We've never been around a male Vizsla, so we're wondering what their temperament is like. What are some of the major behavioral differences between male and female Vizslas? The only difference I could find on this forum was regarding potty training. Apparently, males take a little bit longer to grasp the concept. 

Some of the most appealing characteristics of our female are:
Extremely loveable, wants to play constantly, very expressive and vocal, easy to train tricks or commands, keeps herself very clean, doesn't bark at other dogs.

I apologize if my question seems naive. I just want to ensure that if we get a male, we won't be disappointed if he isn't as loveable and "velcro" as Chloe.


----------



## harrigab

my girl was 3 when we brought the boy home ...he's more laid back than my girl, certainly more sociable too. I'm not saying that's "the rule", just that's how it's panned out with my two


----------



## Betty

They are all different in my experiences. I have a male and he is lovable, snuggler, velcro, talks (roo,roo) and is smart. He is now almost 2, gets along with other dogs, and loves babies and kids.


----------



## texasred

I've found the males stay in that clown goofy stage longer than females.
Cash will be 8 next month, and he's still silly around the house.


----------



## lord brush

I could watch that video all day LOL....!


----------



## suzannethemom

It makes me HAPPY to hear all the positive feedback. About 10 years ago, we had a male Miniature Pinscher and he was very aggressive and protective, especially with visitors. I'm glad we chose the Vizsla breed two years ago. They are an elite creature!


----------



## jean

When we were looking for a V, we were told that the males are more velcro/clingy and affectionate, and the females more independent and strong-willed. But like humans, I think there is more variation within the sexes than between the sexes, and there aren't firm rules. We were also told that the females love you, but the males are in love with you. 

Our male is very playful, velcro, eager to please, lovable. He does bark at those passing by and noises - but greets visitors enthusiastically and with lots of love. We had almost no trouble with potty training. Our breed claimed males are easier to housebreak, but I have no idea if that is true. He has had some issues getting along with other intact males as an adolescent, but this doesn't seem universal. He rarely barks at other dogs, but he has one neighborhood enemy that he barks at. 

One thing that is annoying - he pees on his paws sometimes! We have to wipe them down every outing. Not all males have this issue, but I don't know think any females would. He also likes to stop and mark, despite his otherwise very good training. I hear females do this too sometimes, but he is pretty relentless. I also have heard females are easier to train to do their business in one place in the yard. He does not hump. If you are keeping your pup intact, males don't go through heat, which is nice. But if you have two intact dogs, it is probably easiest to not have opposite sex!

I think with a Vizsla, you can't go wrong!


----------



## TexasBirdDog

suzannethemom said:


> It makes me HAPPY to hear all the positive feedback. About 10 years ago, we had a male Miniature Pinscher and he was very aggressive and protective, especially with visitors. I'm glad we chose the Vizsla breed two years ago. They are an elite creature!


I understand what you're talking about with the Min Pin. I currently have an 11 year old female Min Pin. She's aggressive towards just about everyone and other dogs. She's not aggressive natured though. Just very protective. If you weren't around when she was a puppy, she does not like you and will let you know. She was socialized very well. She's very small so she was easy to take around. She experienced a lot of people and other dogs. Still ended up protective. She's super attached to me and couldn't care less about my wife. lol


----------



## Brianbr13

We have a 5 1/2 month old male....our first vizsla. He is very Velcro, loving, and he loves everyone he meets. We also have a 12 year old female spaniel mix. He loves her and follows her around but can be a bit of a bully...if she lets him, which she typically doesn’t. They argue over toys and chews, with him backing into her and dancing around. I’m not sure if the backing up thing is typical but he does it a lot. He also likes to sleep on his back....letting everything hang out. Overall we like the two dog male/female dynamic. Good luck.


----------



## cosmoKenney

This is an old post, but since it came up active I figured I'd put in my two cents. I'll never have two males at the same time again. My experience has been that of constant competition for toys, food, affection and dominance. Which often turns to fights over the same. Too much stress. 

I don't have experience with two females, but I have a feeling that one of them would win and set the pecking order from the get go.


----------

